# Do I need to use "shim" or super when applying Apiguard



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, I was kinda waitin for an answer too since the last two weeks I've treated with Apiguard also. Here are my 2 cents and thats about what its worth.
Mine didnt come with the packet instructions so I Googled it and read this. Place foil tin on the uppermost brood box. I read or picked up somewhere that they shouldnt be feed during this period but if they are....not a big deal.
I took off my feeders since we should be in a flow down here anyway and they appeared to be very busy bringing stuff in. So I put the inner lid down on top of it and there was a lil room. I also placed it AWAY from the screen on the lid so the fumes wouldnt go up and out. I did read..where it was better to have a 1" shim to give the bees room to touch the stuff and for the heat to start the fuming process. If there is a screened bottom....to make sure thats closed off so the fumes stay in the hive and let the bees ventilate as usual. I think thts why they say to put an empty super on top for venting air space. Dont know bout you but I just dont see how the bees handle this stuff!!! I got some on my hand while I was tearing the foil top of...okay..no big deal...minute later my hand started burning and thats when I noticed I had some so I wiped it on my jeans and went on with the hives. Man that stuff burns!!! It kept right on burning to where I had to stop and go wash my hands at the faucet and it STILL burned till I took my shower afterwards. If the bees get this on them...man! I feel for them cuz if it burns on me...gotta be pure torture for them. Plus I have to put a 2nd dosage this weekend for another two weeks! Poor girls!

anyway.....if you dont have a shim nor a super.....I'm pretty sure the stuff will still work. Def close of a SBB tho. Good luck over the winter!!


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I have used Apigaurd in the past and have always placed it on top of the frames. By the time I applied it the hives consited of two deeps. I have custom hive lids that have a 3/8 in rim built into them so there was plenty of space for the bees to get to the gel. The most thorough info I have found for using Apigauard is scientificbeekeeping.com. From my reading it may work for you to place the gel between the boxes. Below is the link.

http://scientificbeekeeping.com/ipm-7-the-arsenal-natural-treatments-part-2/


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I placed it in between the two brood boxes and treated very successfully without apparent colony mortality.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

In between works, I found that space between gel and lid works best on singles even just 1/4".
50 g 1 once a week for 3 weeks gets me to acceptable counts. Bee bounce back quickly.


----------



## compaq23 (Sep 25, 2014)

When using Apiguard, make sure that tray with gel is at least 2 inches away from brood. If not you may end up with significant number of dead larvae...Other than that if treatment is at higher outdoor temperatures you could see that colonies are disturbed and aggressive more than usual...No other effects for now...


----------

